# Meat lugs



## archeryrob (Nov 18, 2019)

Which ones are you using and happy with?  I bought one from Weston and besides being expensive the lid just loosely sits on it. 

I am seeing affordable ones on Amazon but nothing matches to lids and nothing on if they fit and so on. These would make processing deer easier than buckets in the fridge.


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 18, 2019)

I have 4 lem ones but no lids.  I just cover with suran wrap.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 18, 2019)

I have 3 or 4 from the sausage maker and lids are the same way...loose fitting. But still allows them to be stacked in fridge or what not, so they work ok.

Ryan


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 18, 2019)

I use  stainless steel bowls and plastic wrap . I ALWAYS have one extra bowl  to grind into . The bowls hold 5 lbs. each . 
I also use food grade plastic bowls that are colored . I have green , orange and red . I have a dry erase board in my kitchen . If I use the orange bowl for Bratwurst , I write that on the board in orange dry erase marker .  Breakfast sausage in the green bowl , goes on the board with a green marker .  Helps me keep it straight if doing  more than one seasoning .


----------



## Omnivore (Nov 19, 2019)

I've seen them at my local Smart Food Service aka Cash & Carry for $3-4 plus a little extra for the lid. The lid isn't air tight but works ok. 

p.s. - your blog is great!


----------



## crazymoon (Nov 19, 2019)

AR,  Mine also come from the Sausage Maker,I am happy with mine. I don't believe any lugs have a snap-on cover ?


----------



## daveomak (Nov 19, 2019)

Placing Saran or some other covering DIRECTLY on the meat,  is an excellent choice...  does 3 things....    Totes stack together in less space, removes any oxygen from direct contact to reduce meat oxidation, and, helps meat cool faster due to eliminating the layer of air that is a fair insulator...


----------



## pineywoods (Nov 19, 2019)

I have the LEM ones and have lids they do not fit tight but do allow them to be stacked


----------



## archeryrob (Nov 22, 2019)

Thanks all, I bought this lug $10 and this lid $9. So $19 for a completed lug and lid. They are Rubbermaid commercial products. The lids snugly fit and should prevent a lot of moisture loss, but not completely air tight. Should work great for processing deer and making bologna and snack stick stuff.


----------



## fishwrestler (Nov 22, 2019)

I used the dish like tubs many of you shared, After processing a few whole hogs I made the step to  commercial meat tubs and I am so happy I did. 








						Lug / Tote Boxes
					

A plastic storage box provides you with storage capacity and the flexibility to transport items around your business or to an offsite location. Pack up dinnerware, non-refrigerated foods, and serving utensils for catered events, or use these boxes to




					www.webstaurantstore.com


----------



## archeryrob (Nov 22, 2019)

I am using the 5" lugs for now (4.6 Gallon), the rubbermaid tub also come in 7" (7 gallon) and may try them in the future. I think the 5" may suit all I need, but you never know.


----------



## bill ace 350 (Nov 23, 2019)

I use Sterlite containers.  they come in many sizes, are inexpensive and food safe.


----------



## archeryrob (Nov 25, 2019)

Omnivore said:


> p.s. - your blog is great!



I missed this before and thank you. I started this process of writing everything down from my primitive archery days. I got tired of retyping everything to explain how I did something on message boards. So I made web pages, before for blogs, and just shared the links. Wordpress has just made the process easier. 

I always have several project going. I have a chicken plucker in progress and a working on a rocket stove here and there. I find it amazing when I do these projects how much people leave out of the process and how much I still have to learn. Like with the rocket stove,  it burns and heats water but it either rockets too hot or doesn't flow well. I have to experiment with throttling the air flow and blocking my fuel port tube. The chicken plucker no one covers the ratio between pulley sizes and the HP of the motor. You got to learn it all and the free 1/4 and 1/2hp motors I tried, WON'T pluck a chicken.


----------

